# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  التماس اندکی تفکر

## من همان سیزدهم

*****

----------


## Black_Hawk

> *سلام دوستان سریع برم سر اصل مطلب این روزها طبق معمول هر سال خبر ها و حواشی زیادی پیرامون کنکور در جریان هست و خوب با توجه به رسالت فروم کنکوری این خبرها اینجا هم منتشر میشه و بحث و گفتگو راه میوفته آخرین و مهمترین این اخبار یکی مصوبه 1402 و دیگری افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی بود و طرفداران و مخالفانی در این فروم داشت که نظرات بعضی ها باعث تاسف من شد و تصمیم گرفتم دیدگاه خودم رو درباره این موضوعات با شما درمیان بگذارم تا اگر حتی حس میکنید نمیتونید در تصمیمات گرفته شده اثر گذار باشید و سرنوشت خودتون رو محتوم و نوشته شده  میبینید حداقل حقیقت رو بفهمید و ندانسته در جبهه اشتباه صف آرایی نکنید چون شخصی مثل من با این سن و سال اگر تصمیم بگیره تغییری در راه زندگیش ایجاد کنه صرفا به خاطر یک آرزوی قدیمی یا ارتقا بخشیدن به زندگی  هست که تقزیبا نصفش رو گذرونده و قاعدتا این اخبار برای من باید خوشایند تر باشه اما این تصمیمات برای یک بچه 18 ساله میتونه به قیمت تمام زندگی و آیندش تموم بشه . من الان وارد رشته پزشکی بشم تا اتمام درسم تقریبا 50 ساله شدم پس برای من تغییر رشته جنبه حیاتی نداره من زندگیم رو دارم کارم رو دارم پس اینجا نیومدم نظرم رو به کسی تحمیل کنم فقط نظرم رو میگم و میرم اگرم به کسی جواب ندادم از روی بی ادبی نیست قصد بحث ندارم قصدم روشنگری هست . به قول سام درخشانی الان دیگه همه میدونن که راه علوم پزشکی از اون بیل فروشش که مدرسه و معلم کنکوری و آزمون آزمایشیش باشه تا دانشگاه و آموزش عالی  و حتی خود کسی که پزشکی قبول میشه همش سوده خالص هست و برای همین هم داره یک پروژه خیلی هوشمندانه چیده میشه تا کل این سود یک جا به یک منبع خاص سرازیر بشه وگرنه چه لزومی داره وقتی دبیر شورای عالی فرهنگی انقلاب خودش تو مصاحبه میگه الان فقط 15 % رقابت دانشگاه ها با کنکور مشخص میشه یعنی 85% رشته ها بدون دغدغه در دسترس هست انقدر همت و تلاش باشه که این 15% برداشته بشه ؟ اونم تو شرایطی که شاهد هستیم بسیاری از مطالبات به حق اجتماعی  که بیشتر از 80 %مردم به دنبال احقاق اون هستن اصلا حتی مطرح نمیشه چه برسه تبدیل به قانون و مصوبه بشه!!!!  جواب ساده ای داره سود و منفعت کلانی  که در این پروژه وجود داره . استارت پروژه با تغییر شکل پذیرش از یک آزمون علمی رقابتی که در اون هر کس که بیشتر درس خونده فارغ از محل زندگی وضعیت مالی سن و سال و مقام اجتماعی و آنچه در گذشته بوده و انجام داده زرنگ بوده یا تنبل و تغییر آن به دادن  اختیار پذیرش به دانشگاه ها با مطرح کردن شرط معدل وامتیاز گذاری داوطلبان توسط مدارس برای آسان کردن ورود افراد خاص آغاز شد ( لطفا قضیه سهمیه ها رو وارد نکنید که این سهمیه ها هم تلاش همین افراد قانون گذار برای بهره مند شدن آسان از مزایای همین رشته ها بود که الان دیگه براشون کمه و همش رو میخوان ) پس از مطرح شدن مصوبه و با هموار شدن راه برای مشتریان خاص حالا بحث افزایش ظرفیت رشته های علوم پزشکی استارت خورد با علم به اینکه افزایش ظرفیت امکانات فیزیکی مثل استاد و دانشگاه و بیمارستان لازم داره و این امکانات زیر بنایی در حال حاضر در دسترس نیست پس پروژه اصلی استارت خواهد خورد انتقال علوم پزشکی از وزارت بهداشت به وزارت علوم و بازگشایی دانشگاه های خصوصی آموزش پزشکی که از یک طرف صاحبان این دانشگاه ها که همان حامیان این قبیل مصوبه ها هستند از امکانات دولتی مثل وام های بلند مدت ناچیز و زمین های و ساختمان های مفت بهره مند می شوند  وهم به درآمد کلان پذیرش دانشجوی پزشکی میرسند از طرف دیگر تمام وابستگان این افراد به راحتی و بدون هیچ سنجشی وارد همین دانشگاه ها شده و جمعیت پزشکان آینده را تشکیل خواهند داد پس لطفا شما دوست عزیز که از خواندن 4 کتاب عمومی ناخرسندی و اینجا نظر میذاری" خوش به حال کنکوری های 1402 کاشکی برای 1401 این طرح اجرا میشد تا من مجبور نبودم لم و لما بخونم "و شما دوست عزیزی که فکر میکنی با افزایش ظرفیت از فردا با یک ساعت درس خوندن پزشک خواهی شد بدان و آگاه باش که افزایش ظرفیت نصیب شما نخواهد شد و تمام منفعت این مصوبه ها به جیب کسان دیگری خواهد رفت*


خلاصه حرفتون؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> *
> مشکل دهه 90 همین سرعت و خلاصه خواهی و زود تند سریع رسیدن به هدف حتی به قیمت نابودی آینده هست اگر مطلب را مطالعه میکردی حرفم شفاف و واضح بود با تشکر*


خب اصلاح میکنم هدف حرفتون؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> *
> هدفم این بود که وقتی از چیزی طرفداری میکنید فقط ظاهر قضیه را نبینید و کمی تامل و تفکر بفرمایید*


خیلی ممنون

----------


## AmirMorningstar

دقیقا با حرفاتون موافقم. و نکته مهمی که در نگارش شما وجود داشت این بود که خیلی دقیق و جامع از زاویه دید کنکوری ها به قضیه نگاه کردید. متاسفانه خیلی از کنکوری ها فکر میکنن که اجرای این طرح ها به نفعشون خواهد بود. 
و حالا نکته ای رو که من قبلا در یک تاپیک دیگه ای هم بهش اشاره کرده بوده لازمه دوباره متذکر بشم که خوشبختانه با تلاش های دکتر مرندی، دکتر عین اللهی و معاونانشون و همچنین تلاش های شورای صنفی، طرح خبیثانه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی مثل طرح مجلس خنثی و لغو شد‌.
فقط امیدوارم که این حواشی مربوط به افزایش ظرفیت که نتیجه ای جز آزار قشر مظلوم علوم پزشکی و کنکوری ها نداره، حداقل برای امسال پرونده‌ش بسته شه و با مطرح شدن طرح های کارشناسی نشده جدید بیشتر از این ادامه پیدا نکنه.

----------


## ahmadreza9001

اگر شبها همه قدر بودی، شب قدر بی قدر بودی.

گر سنگ همه لعل بدخشان بودی
پس قیمت لعل و سنگ یکسان بودی

سعدی

----------


## WickedSick

بچه هایی که موافق افزایش ظرفیت هستین لطفا یه سر تشریف بیارید بیمارستان.
تو همین بیمارستان یا دانشگاه/دانشکده ش متوجه میشین به حدی امکانات کم میاد که آدم میمونه
کلاسای حضوری مارو چون کلاسا بزرگ نیستن به اندازه ما، تو آمفی تئاتر برگذار میکنن
این میدونی یعنی چی؟
آفرین. یعنی همین الان هم به خودی خود بیشتر از حد ما ظرفیت داریم، چه برسه بیای افزایش هم بدی
تازه این سر کلاس درسه، 5 تا اسلاید میذاره استاد میخونه میره امتحانش. فردای بیمارستان چی؟ من استیجر میخوام چی کنم وقتی امکانات نباشه، ازون بدتر بیمار! بیمار بنده خدا چی کنه؟
ازون بالاتر! وقتی فردا میخوای بری سرکار ببینی هزار تا دکتر دور و ورته، بیمارا که بیشتر نمیشن.(ایشالا هم همه بیمارای دنیا درمان بشن، هرچند که به ضرر خود پزشکاس این :Yahoo (4): ) درنتیجه، یک کسر داریم که صورتش ثابت و مخرجش در حال افزایشه. نتیجه: کاهش خروجی!

این افزایش ظرفیت رو برای من و تو نمیزنن. برای اقوام خودشون میزنن که 300 400 تایی بیشتر سالیانه وارد کنن.
لطفا قبل هرچیزی فکر کنین. رو هوا صحبت نکنین. تحقیق کنین. آزمایش کنین. واقعیات جامعه رو ببینین. تو خونه با شلوار کردی نشینین نظر بدین، اونم بدون هیچ تحقیقی. ممنون.

----------


## Carolin

این طرح به دو دلیل کاملا غلطه
اولا که اینهابه اسم فشار و استرس قصد دارن بااین کار از راه غیرانتفاعیو آزاد پولی بجیب بزنن (همونکاری که با مهندسیا کردن)وگرنه اگر دغدغه استرس کنکورو داشتن یک فکری برای  آینده شغلی مبهمه بچه ها میکردن تا تمام هم و غم وامیدو آرزشون کنکور نباشه
دوما که بالفرض زیاد هم شد ایناهم پزشک شدن(که حتی زیر20کا کشورم نیستن و همون موق هم نمیارن)حالا چی میشه؟
مثل رشته های مهندسی دانشگاهها رنک بندی میشن و عملا دوباره پزشکی اینا از رده خارج میشه!بهمین راحتی پزشکیاشون کشک میشه میره
+
البته مسئولین چون در سایر موارد اختیاری ندارن مجبورن به کنکورو حیوان خانگیو... گیربدن تا بیکار نباشن . هیچکودوم از طرح هاشونم (بجز صیانت) اجرایی نمیشه

----------


## mojtabamessi

افزایش ظرفیت ب کنار اخرش گفتی خش بحال ۱۴۰۲ چون عمومی ندارن تو کنکور بنظرم سوال امتحان نهایی خرداد عمومیارو دانلود کن ببین ک دقیقن فرم کلیش شبیه کنکوره و جالب اینه زیر ۲۰ بشی پزشکی بای بای اوج بدبختیه حالا سال بعد میفهمین

درباره افزایش ظرفیت تو ی پست دیگ گفتم ولی این همه دانشجو پزشکی مخالف کسی ج نداد من میگم ۱۵ سال ظرفیت پزشکی تهران حدود ۷۰۰ نفر بود چطور ممکنه از حدود سال ۸۲ به بعد ظرفیت نصف بشه یهو امکانات غیب شد؟ دانشجوی عزیز کلاسا شلوغه چون دارن صندلیارو میفروشن طرف کنکور نداده پیشه نشسته کاش بفهمن

----------


## mojtabamessi

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز درباره اون عدد تحقیق کردید یا همینطوری میگین؟ اصلا 700 عدد منطقی نیستا چون اولا باید به 7 گروه صدنفره تقسیم کنن تا بشه تو کلاسا نشست حالا هرگروه باید یه روز از هفته رو بره و فرداش گروه بعدی . اینطوری 15 سال طول میکشه ها
> در ضمن من رفتم دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال 81 رو بررسی کردم شما گفتی 82 نصف شد گفتم پس 81 باید بیشترین حد دانشجو باشه دیگه
> این نتیجش
> فایل پیوست 99181
> نیمسال اول 96 نفر نیمسال دوم 94 نفر که جمعا میشن 190 نفر. الان که ظرفیتا خیلی بیشتره که
> در ضمن خواستی دفترچه های سنجش رو ببینی این سایتش
> https://academics.ut.ac.ir/fa/page/4...86%D9%88%D9%86
> ...


دانشجویی یا دانش آموز؟ مگه مدرسه ۱۰۰ نفر امروز برن ۱۰۰ فردا ۳ تا دانشگاه پزشکی دولتی در تهرانه خیلی علاقه ب تحقیق داری تو نت سرچ کن طرح افزایش ظرفیت پزشک در دولت جهاد سازندگی

عددایی ک تایپ کردی یه دور بخون  دقیقا چی ۴۰۰ هزار تا !!!!! افزایش داشته ؟ !!! ما داریم درباره ۳ رشته حرف میزنیم
از اون جمله ک گفتی ۱۰۰ نفر فردا برن حدس میزنم دانش آموزی اگه اینطوره فکرتو درگیر نکن برو سر درست

----------


## moboer

۹۹ درصد اونایی ک با طرح افزایش ظرفیت مخالفن، همون سوزشی های رشته پزشکی هستن.
با امار و ارقام، کشور نیاز به پزشک های بیشتر داره حالا هرچقدر هم مخالف باشین این واقعیته و اجرا هم میشه.

----------


## Scalar Field

> اگر شبها همه قدر بودی، شب قدر بی قدر بودی.
> 
> گر سنگ همه لعل بدخشان بودی
> پس قیمت لعل و سنگ یکسان بودی
> 
> سعدی




*این پست باید یه تاپیک جداگونه داشته باشه. احسنت. خلاصه کلام همینه*

----------


## mojtabamessi

> *
> فک کنم شما دیگه خیلی از مرحله پرتی  نه دانش اموز نیستم و فارغ التحصیل فوریت پزشکی دانشگاه تهرانم اتفاقا برای همون برام جالب بود که این 700 تا چطور میشه؟
> بله عزیز من شما در جریان نیستی وگرنه تو تمامی دانشگاه هایی که ظرفیت کلاسشون زیاده و نه فقط پزشکی این تقسیم بندیا هست
> مثلا الان پزشکی تهران رو به دو دسته الف و ب تقسیم کردن و میگن ورودی 1400 الف یا ورودی 1400 ب
> حتی پرستاری هم این تقسیم بندیا رو داره
> و عزیز من انتظار نداری که 240 نفر تو یه کلاس جمع بشن؟اونم مثلا کلاسای دانشگاه تهران که بعضیاشون واقعا تنگن
> بزار عکس کلاسمونو بفرستم شما نگاه به صندلیاش و اینا بنداز بعد بگو
> 
> فایل پیوست 99185
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tas...%25AA/amp#ip=1

منبع خواستی بهت کد سرچ دادم بجای سرچ کردن ۲۰ خط تایپ کردن فایده نداره فقط اعداد پست قبلیتو یه دور بخون متوجه میشی کلن داری اشتباه میکنی
یه لینک دادم بازم سرچ کنی بیشتر متوجه میشی دومن برای یه درس در یه دانشکده چند کلاس میتونه تشکیل بشه و البته در ترمای بالاتر طرف قرار داد دانشگاه با بیمارستانای متناسب ظرفیت در قبل بود خیلی واضحه این مسئه لینک منبع هم فرستادم
در ضمن ظرفیت دولتی + پردیس جدا جمع کنی به اعداد منبع میرسی چیزیم ک من گفتم جزو اسنادیه که طبق همون دارن الان ظرفیت زیاد میکنن
اینا ب کنار پزشکی یه شغل خدماتیه ن بنگاه اقتصادی تو شهرستانا پزشک متخصص نیستن فقط کافیه یخورده تو بیمارستانای شهرا عبور کنی

----------


## Carolin

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tas...%25AA/amp#ip=1
> 
> منبع خواستی بهت کد سرچ دادم بجای سرچ کردن ۲۰ خط تایپ کردن فایده نداره فقط اعداد پست قبلیتو یه دور بخون متوجه میشی کلن داری اشتباه میکنی
> یه لینک دادم بازم سرچ کنی بیشتر متوجه میشی دومن برای یه درس در یه دانشکده چند کلاس میتونه تشکیل بشه و البته در ترمای بالاتر طرف قرار داد دانشگاه با بیمارستانای متناسب ظرفیت در قبل بود خیلی واضحه این مسئه لینک منبع هم فرستادم
> در ضمن ظرفیت دولتی + پردیس جدا جمع کنی به اعداد منبع میرسی چیزیم ک من گفتم جزو اسنادیه که طبق همون دارن الان ظرفیت زیاد میکنن
> اینا ب کنار پزشکی یه شغل خدماتیه ن بنگاه اقتصادی تو شهرستانا پزشک متخصص نیستن فقط کافیه یخورده تو بیمارستانای شهرا عبور کنی


در حقیقت شما نباید به حرف نماینده هایی که به بنزو بی ام و قطعه ارسال میکنن
و معتقدن با زدن واکسن جی پی اس وارد بدن میشه
و اینکه معتقدن شیعیان میشیگان ترامپ رو پایین کشیدن 
و اینکه زادواری معیوب و فروش اعضای بدن  اشکالی نداره
و تنها دستاوردشون طرح صیانت و ممنوعیتای متواتر هستش استناد کنید
بهترین سند دفترچه های انتخاب رشته هستش که از سال 50 توی نت هستن
+
اصلا با دودوتا چهارتا هم میشه متوجه شد چجوری دوران طاغوت ملعون برای ورود مردم به دانشگاه التماس میکردن
یه دفه در دهه 60 با همون زیرساختها 1500 تا پزشکی فقط تهران میگرفته؟
و اینکه اصلا گنابادو زابلو جهرمو شاهرودو اینا پزشکی نداشتن ولی ظرفیت از الان بیشتر بوده ؟(((التماس تفکر)))

----------


## mojtabamessi

> در حقیقت شما نباید به حرف نماینده هایی که به بنزو بی ام و قطعه ارسال میکنن
> و معتقدن با زدن واکسن جی پی اس وارد بدن میشه
> و اینکه معتقدن شیعیان میشیگان ترامپ رو پایین کشیدن 
> و اینکه زادواری معیوب و فروش اعضای بدن  اشکالی نداره
> و تنها دستاوردشون طرح صیانت و ممنوعیتای متواتر هستش استناد کنید
> بهترین سند دفترچه های انتخاب رشته هستش که از سال 50 توی نت هستن
> +
> اصلا با دودوتا چهارتا هم میشه متوجه شد چجوری دوران طاغوت ملعون برای ورود مردم به دانشگاه التماس میکردن
> یه دفه در دهه 60 با همون زیرساختها 1500 تا پزشکی فقط تهران میگرفته؟
> و اینکه اصلا گنابادو زابلو جهرمو شاهرودو اینا پزشکی نداشتن ولی ظرفیت از الان بیشتر بوده ؟(((التماس تفکر)))


چیزی وجود داره به اسم گوگل ک میتونی سرچ کنی حتی وزارت بهداشت هم اینو قبول داره تعداد ورودی دانشگاها اعدادش هرسال مشخصه فقط ی نفر نماینده نگفتن همه گفتن بقیه حرفاتم ک حرفای خز سیاسی چنلای زرده 
من دارم میگم ظرفیت ته این میگه جهرم شاهرود 
وزارت بهداشت قبول داره خده دانشکده قبول داره ی حرفیو تاییدم کرده و استدلالای دیگه داره ولی همچنان ما باید ب فلان ایکس از فروم کنکور اثبات کنیم بقیه اسناد هم دیگ گوگل هست کسی ک میخواهد درباره چیزی اظهار نظر کنه یه سرچ ساده قبلش بکنه خبه وگرنه تیکه های لول پایین سیاسی ک همه بلدن
دیگ ج نمیدم اگه یکی دیگم تعجب کرد ازین امار = مراجعه ب گوگل و اسناد رسمی موجود ( ن حرفای از رو هوا )

----------


## Carolin

> چیزی وجود داره به اسم گوگل ک میتونی سرچ کنی حتی وزارت بهداشت هم اینو قبول داره تعداد ورودی دانشگاها اعدادش هرسال مشخصه فقط ی نفر نماینده نگفتن همه گفتن بقیه حرفاتم ک حرفای خز سیاسی چنلای زرده 
> من دارم میگم ظرفیت ته این میگه جهرم شاهرود 
> وزارت بهداشت قبول داره خده دانشکده قبول داره ی حرفیو تاییدم کرده و استدلالای دیگه داره ولی همچنان ما باید ب فلان ایکس از فروم کنکور اثبات کنیم بقیه اسناد هم دیگ گوگل هست کسی ک میخواهد درباره چیزی اظهار نظر کنه یه سرچ ساده قبلش بکنه خبه وگرنه تیکه های لول پایین سیاسی ک همه بلدن
> دیگ ج نمیدم اگه یکی دیگم تعجب کرد ازین امار = مراجعه ب گوگل و اسناد رسمی موجود ( ن حرفای از رو هوا )


باشه آقای گرامی  فعلا شما حرص نخور ما به دفترچه های کنکور از دهه 50 به اینور میگیم برن طبق آمار گوگل و وزارت بهداشت و خده دانشکده ها  خودشون رو بروز رسانی کنن تا شماهم مجبور نباشی به فلان شخص ایکس در فروم کنکور چیزی رو ثبات کنی

----------

